# It's Boker automatic, but also a Bowie knife--plated in copper.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's no secret that one of my favorite knives is the Boker automatic Kalashnikov 74. This item gets spooky sharp, and the spring is right out of a muskrat trap! Hang on!

A few months ago I was checking out the competition at Blade HQ and saw basically the same knife, just with a Bowie blade and plated in copper. In the end, I bought three of them, and sent one of them to Joyce, who is my supplier.

I could not help myself, I polished it. But more to the point, winter can be a cruel mistress in Wisconsin, does anyone remember the Packer Ice Bowl? As I handled the knife I found that it had a muted, but a strangely slick finish. I could see water and/or sweat easily roll off the blade.

I haven't used mine very much, but I do prefer the curved belly of this design. And get this, it goes for the same price as their regular Kalashnikov line. It's a keeper!

_Click on the picture to enlarge_.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> It's no secret that one of my favorite knives is the Boker automatic Kalashnikov 74. This item gets spooky sharp, and the spring is right out of a muskrat trap! Hang on!
> 
> A few months ago I was checking out the competition at Blade HQ and saw basically the same knife, just with a Bowie blade and plated in copper. In the end, I bought three of them, and sent one of them to Joyce, who is my supplier.
> 
> ...


Interesting! Could you post a photo of one of the regular ones side by side with this one?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

looks great , non stick easy clean up


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Interesting! Could you post a photo of one of the regular ones side by side with this one?


I can do that later today. My wife is sleeping where the knives are kept. When she and the mutt get up, I'll post the pictures!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> looks great , non stick easy clean up


I'm wondering if that was really the marketing reason for the copper. These Bokers must be flying off the shelve in the tens of thousands. In fact, when I recently turned back to Blade HQ, I found that even the traditional shaped drop-point blade is now also presented in copper for like two bucks more. They even make one with a "fuller" down the center of the blade blank, again in copper.

I haven't been into winter hunting in decades, but if I was going to go, I think I would take a folder plated/coated with something. When you think of it, copper would be perfect! Follow me, it's cheap to attain, it's malleable for manufacturers, it does not rust--only tarnish (which can be polished out easily), and it's a new decorative enticement.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I'm wondering if that was really the marketing reason for the copper. These Bokers must be flying off the shelve in the tens of thousands. In fact, when I recently turned back to Blade HQ, I found that even the traditional shaped drop-point blade is now also presented in copper for like two bucks more. They even make one with a "fuller" down the center of the blade blank, again in copper.
> 
> I haven't been into winter hunting in decades, but if I was going to go, I think I would take a folder plated/coated with something. When you think of it, copper would be perfect! Follow me, it's cheap to attain, it's malleable for manufacturers, it does not rust--only tarnish (which can be polished out easily), and it's a new decorative enticement.


 We use to call a fuller a bleeder. Nothing wrong with a great functional knife being cool to look at


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*If a mugger asks for my valuables, he'll get one of these...*

I was asked to provide a picture of the Bowie style Boker 74 against the traditional type. The handles, internal firing mechanism and activation buttons are all identical. I simply prefer the swooping lines of a Bowie.

BTW, sorry I'm late. I took the pictures, transferred to a photo page in my computer--they showed up--and when I hit the browser, it gave me a "no found message." doing it over did not do a thing. Good thing I was a Harley mechanic...

For those who didn't get the joke, it is often proffered that a "Harley mechanic" is not really a mechanic at all. He's a "parts replacer." He keeps swapping out parts until the beast runs. So I did the same.

I found the picture on my photo files, and pulled the left edge of this page over with the arrows exposing my desk top. Then I manually pulled the 'non-existent' picture onto a page with other pictures. It appeared like a new V-twin deflooter valve. Then I hit the browser, and voila.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I can do that later today. My wife is sleeping where the knives are kept. When she and the mutt get up, I'll post the pictures!


If it where me, I would walk right in there, slap her on the ass and tell her get up bitch, I have bushiness. :vs_smirk:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Ahh, but I'm not only beautiful, I'm a mercenary. She works, I do not...


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> I was asked to provide a picture of the Bowie style Boker 74 against the traditional type. The handles, internal firing mechanism and activation buttons are all identical. I simply prefer the swooping lines of a Bowie.
> 
> BTW, sorry I'm late. I took the pictures, transferred to a photo page in my computer--they showed up--and when I hit the browser, it gave me a "no found message." doing it over did not do a thing. Good thing I was a Harley mechanic...
> 
> ...


Thanks, Tourist! I really need to look into one of those knives. Do the clips hold up well?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> Do the clips hold up well?


Well, I've long gotten away from dress slacks, it's blue jeans 24-7. But the knives slip on easily, and stay where they are positioned. When it comes time to draw them, they provide some manageable resistance, but they do not tear at your pockets.

I have a pair of crappy jeans which carried another brand of knife. The entire decorative edge of the pocket looks like it has been nibbled by rats.

BTW, the clips are two inches long, and bolted solidly to the knife handle. You're not going to break anything here.


----------

